
The Goddamn Airplane on the Goddamn Treadmill - mariorz
http://blag.xkcd.com/2008/09/09/the-goddamn-airplane-on-the-goddamn-treadmill/
======
Protophore
Ignore the math, just watch the video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YORCk1BN7QY&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YORCk1BN7QY&feature=related)

